# Amy Winehous dead



## kawasakirider (Jul 24, 2011)

m.guardian.co.uk bet is on an overdose. Wonder who's next? Celebs seem to be dropping like flies.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 24, 2011)

> Death is for Quitters.



Actually its a tragedy, but not unexpected, 27 is a very dangerous age for drug using musos - Stephanie Sarkis, Ph.D.: Do Musicians Have a "27 Curse"?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jul 24, 2011)

Gee, didnt see that one coming........
Probably just wanted to be in the 27 club.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 24, 2011)

I hardly know anything about this woman, but it's very sad that she's died so young. I don't think it's fair to judge people so quickly, we don't know everything yet and if it's a drug overdose an issue like that is very difficult. Saying negative things doesn't help and I highly doubt that any of you would repeat any of your statements to her family. I don't understand why so many people feel the need to be so nasty.


----------



## Emilie (Jul 24, 2011)

I will def miss her brilliant music


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 24, 2011)

I actually enjoyed a few of her songs......she did have talent, but like many others, drugs seemed to get the better of her, she has been fighting addiction for many years now. I dont think it is very fair to say that 'she deserved it cause she took drugs'.......although i too am personally a 'say no to drugs' kinda person, this girl had friends & family that will be in alot of pain right now, her dad in particular, he was always by his daughters side trying to keep her safe......drug overdose or not, any death is sad & causes hurt for someone!


----------



## Gabriel.G (Jul 24, 2011)

R.I.P those who lost their lives in the Norway attacks. a bigger tragedy than a drug addict :/ she did have some good songs those. and for those who like david guetta R.I.P to him too....... what is happening to this world :/


----------



## eitak (Jul 24, 2011)

Saturn Return - The Saturn Return

Saturn returns - explains the 27 club


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 24, 2011)

She was famous for her singing talent....Bit of respect :x


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 24, 2011)

To say the level of compassion and respect for the passing of a fellow human being in this thread is dissapointing is an understatement to the n'th degree. This is why I prefer the company of my reptiles. Absolutely disgraceful. RIP, I found you to be soulful and talented.


----------



## centro (Jul 24, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> She was famous for her singing talent....Bit of respect :x



the media reported more on her drug habbits than that one single she brought out once


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 24, 2011)

centro said:


> the media reported more on her drug habbits than that one single she brought out once



Yep the media had me sucked in to and then one day I listened to her music (besides the awfull rehab song) and she was bloody talented. RIP


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 24, 2011)

centro said:


> the media reported more on her drug habbits than that one single she brought out once


She died of a massive seizure, brought on by her past drug habit, and heavy drinking...and you obviously know nothing about her, so why show your ignorance...


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 24, 2011)

The media have a habit of reporting mostly dirt, and in a lot of cases things that aren't true anyway (not necessarily talking about this case, just in general)that's what they do. They treat people like they're products of entertainment and nothing else. Many people seem to forget that celebrities are people too, they're not objects that are used for your entertainment.


----------



## fugawi (Jul 24, 2011)

I think what some people are saying is they're waking up and hearing "Amy Winehouse died", their reaction would be something like this, (sarcastically) "Gee, didn't see that one coming". I don't think people are being nasty, but with her highly publicised drug and alcohol binges over a long period, this is hardly unexpected news.

She was certainly talented but that is no excuse for drug and alcohol abuse.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 24, 2011)

Its a shame to see how many of these comments were deleted because of people saying "she deserved it" and stuff.

I think its sad when anyone dies, especially at such a young age. Its a real shame she got so involved in drugs, and she did have talent.


----------



## Andrais (Jul 24, 2011)

my dad camme in at 6am in the morning and asked me who amy winehouse was haha i replied she was a singer and then he was like 'oh well shes dead' I was like ooh wow and went back to sleep :\

Later on when i was actually awake i realised that she was really dead and he wasn't just pullying me leg. She was a very talented singer and i remember when she used to be on the radio i wanted to have a voice just like her. Although she had constant battles with drugs and alchol thats her burden she had to deal with. I'm sure alot of people have gone through the same thing, and maybe this might be a wake up call for all people playing with drugs to maybe stop and seek some help.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 24, 2011)

How very sad for her family and friends. Her music
was outstanding and it's disappointing there will be no more.
RIP Amy Winehouse.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 24, 2011)

Blessings and wishes for her spirit to pass onto the Summerlands freely and with peace
It is far easier to judge than to try and walk in anothers shoes, Media has a habit of 
pimping out the lives of the rich/famous/notorious for the almighty buck......
I for one feel such sorrow for all lives that pass in tradgedy for whatever the reason
C


----------



## slim6y (Jul 24, 2011)

One singer dies - the world's papers front it...

85 children die in Norway - and I hardly hear a whisper...

Of those 85 children who died - how many won't even get their names remembered - even though they died in terrible circumstances...

I find humans completely over the top when it comes to celebrities - in fact, it's quite disappointing over all... 

Amy Winehouse was a fantastic artist - and that sux... I wonder if any of the dead children could have come on to being famous singers, world leaders or even actors!

All sadness...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 24, 2011)

Obviously her pain is no longer


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2011)

I can understand that some people will be disappointed in her death, but calling her an outstanding musician & the like is really starting to draw a long bow. She had to portray herself as an emo, disfunctional singer (& I'm using the term 'singer' very loosely here) just to get noticed. That's the biggest shame in it all. There will be others that follow her.....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 24, 2011)

On facebook everyones making jokes about her death, its not funny. How would you like it if you got addicted to drugs and went off the rails then died before you reach 30, only for loads of idiots to joke about your death and say "shes a waste of space anyway".


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 24, 2011)

Exactly snakeluvver. You are very intelligent, more so than some of the others who posted on here  people say she shouldn't have been into drugs, but that's very easy to say. Nobody is condoning drug or alcohol abuse or addiction, and complaining about it here isn't going to achieve anything, everyone knows it's a bad idea. I hate it how every time someone posts a thread about a person's death on here people have to come and talk crap and be disrespectful.


----------



## timantula (Jul 24, 2011)

slim6y said:


> One singer dies - the world's papers front it...
> 
> 85 children die in Norway - and I hardly hear a whisper...
> 
> ...


chur, i agree.

r.i.p amy, all though i did have to google your name because i did'nt know who you are.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 24, 2011)

Small minded people Tahlia...If you dont like someone for whatever reason, refrain from comment, and sit on your mouth!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 24, 2011)

RIP Amy Winehouse, RIP everyone else that died and no-one talked about.
Amy's songs were really good.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 24, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Small minded people Tahlia...If you dont like someone for whatever reason, refrain from comment, and sit on your mouth!



Best advice in the thread  I'm glad it's not just me who thinks that.


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 24, 2011)

it is very sad and a huge shame.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 24, 2011)

The weekend has been absolutely tragic. :cry: It's always more poignantly sad when someone dies young, celebrity or not. Either way a life is cut short, along with all its potential, leaving a rent in the lives of family and friends. It always reminds me of a sapling being torn out of the ground by the roots, disturbing the soil and breaking fragile connections with the earth.

My heart goes out to the Norwegian victims and their families as well as to Amy Winehouse and her family.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 24, 2011)

no loss


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 24, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> To say the level of compassion and respect for the passing of a fellow human being in this thread is dissapointing is an understatement to the n'th degree. This is why I prefer the company of my reptiles. Absolutely disgraceful. RIP, I found you to be soulful and talented.



My thoughts entirely...... having known a couple of people who followed a similar path to destruction it doesn't exactly follow the path that people think & is a very sorry demise of a star whose light was obviously too bright for this world. Understanding drug affliction as I do makes the negative comments laughable & uneducated.



Jackson said:


> no loss



You have made a very valuable contribution to this thread well done ??????????


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jul 24, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> My thoughts entirely...... having known a couple of people who followed a similar path to destruction it doesn't exactly follow the path that people think & is a very sorry demise of a star whose light was obviously too bright for this world. Understanding drug affliction as I do makes the negative comments laughable & uneducated.
> 
> 
> 
> You have made a very valuable contribution to this thread well done ??????????



Well put Joe. I've seen the same and almost went that way myself once upon a time.


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 24, 2011)

slim6y said:


> One singer dies - the world's papers front it...
> 
> 85 children die in Norway - and I hardly hear a whisper...
> 
> ...



Quoting for emphasis. The death of a celebrity with a history of drug and alcohol abuse isn't entirely unexpected (although still sad). However, the families of the children who were murdered in Norway's freak attack is where my heart will really go.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 24, 2011)

As Joe and Snake Whisperer have said, some of us have trod the line, and some of us have lost near and dear...perfection in the human Psyche is alas not achievable....


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 24, 2011)

At least 85 dead in Norway youth camp attack  - World news - Europe - msnbc.com

The maximum penalty in Norway for ANY crime is 21 years, so he'll be out of jail by the time he is 53. What the hell is wrong with the world? Also, doesn't someone purchasing 6 tonnes of fertiliser raise an eyebrow?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 24, 2011)

Just a sick Bostord KR...Those poor kids


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 24, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Just a sick Bostord KR...Those poor kids



So messed up, mate. I can't believe anyone could do that. To think he is 100% going to be released is sickening.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 24, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> perfection in the human Psyche is alas not achievable....


too true & to that point isn't it better to burn out than to fade away ?????? & imperfections are what makes up who & what we are......


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 24, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> At least 85 dead in Norway youth camp attack* - World news - Europe - msnbc.com
> 
> The maximum penalty in Norway for ANY crime is 21 years, so he'll be out of jail by the time he is 53. What the hell is wrong with the world? Also, doesn't someone purchasing 6 tonnes of fertiliser raise an eyebrow?


Yes but if he kills more than one person isnt the sentence multiplied?


----------



## Australis (Jul 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yes but if he kills more than one person isnt the sentence multiplied?



Exactly!!
Even if the maximum sentence was 6 months for any crime, he would never get out of prison.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had a great weekend.


----------



## Colin (Jul 24, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I hardly know anything about this woman, but it's very sad that she's died so young. I don't think it's fair to judge people so quickly, we don't know everything yet and if it's a drug overdose an issue like that is very difficult. Saying negative things doesn't help and I highly doubt that any of you would repeat any of your statements to her family. I don't understand why so many people feel the need to be so nasty.



well said tahlia. I really know nothing of her either except bits and pieces from the media. I agree its a very sad situation when someone so young passes from whatever reason. 

slagging her for a being a drug user is uncalled for.. being a drug user or addict doesn't necessarily make someone a bad person. I've seen far worse types around that drink too much kill innocent people in car crashes, who beat their children etc etc so dont be too quick to judge her because she was a drug user. Its probably a symptom of other problems shes had in her life and not something she should be ridiculed over when shes dead. show some sympathy and compassion for a loss of life. 

and how cruel, low and nasty is that.. putting the boot into someone thats died that you dont even know.. if you cant say a good word about someone its probably best to say nothing at all.. this is the trouble with the internet and forums.. too many "perfect keyboard bullies" just looking to insult, disrespect, hurt somone else to try and make themselves feel 'big" and superior in the same old schoolyard bully fashion. If it was a friend or relatuve that died and others made these sort of comments and disrespected them you would be up in arms.. treat others how you would like to be treated and grow up please.


----------



## FAY (Jul 24, 2011)

Just to add to Colin's post.
I really find it quite disgusting that anyone can say nasty stuff about someon'es death, especially when they don't even know them. Something that I will just never understand.


----------

